# End of the day piece



## LC (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello Folks, don't remember what catagory it was where there was comments made on a aqua demijohn on eBay. Reference was made about it possibly being an end of the day piece. I had made a comment about a jar I had that I felt was an end of the day piece and said I would try and get some pics of it to show the members of the forum. Well, got up the nerve this afternoon to drag it down off of a high shelf in the garage and try and take some pics of it. And here they are. I took sever al different angles to try and show the bubbles best I could.

 And Tigue, I have not forgotten about pics of the crock pig I made reference to, but am having a hard time trying to catch up with the lady who has it. I still intend to post pics of it if and when she will let me take them.


----------



## LC (Jan 8, 2008)

And another.


----------



## LC (Jan 8, 2008)

And another.


----------



## LC (Jan 8, 2008)

And another,


----------



## LC (Jan 8, 2008)

And another.


----------



## LC (Jan 8, 2008)

And last, hope this wasn't overkill, but each shot looked different to me.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice Lou!  Thanks for sharing the pics.    Paul


----------



## capsoda (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Louis, Really great demi. You sure don't see them that color everyday. Looks like the metal was gathered in a hurry and while it wasn't hot enough and then blew it into a cold mold. Lot of character in that one. 

 I always called it beginning of the day but actually it could have been done anytime of the day with a batch or mold change. I


----------



## LC (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Warren. I was always under the understanding that this was caused by the bottle blower taking the molten glass too close off the top of the bubbling batch of molten glass grabbing up the air bubbles as it came out of the kiln. Over time I had heard a few other reasonings concerning the matter. All I can say for sure about it is that I am glad it happened whatever the cause of it is ! I do not think there is anything more beautiful when it comes to bottles, than one plasted with bubbles throughout. 
     I had a green Congress Water bottle once that was riddled with tiny bubbles all through it just like this bottle. It was a lighter green than what you usually see, and the bubbles were quite promonent. I let a friend of mine talk me out of it, wish I had never let it go.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 9, 2008)

That is a beauty, what kind of lip does it have it?


----------



## LC (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey tigue, I am not sure what you would call that type of lip, it takes a cork I guess, there are no screw threads, but the lip on this container is somewhat different from most of these types of containers I have seen. I am curious as to what the age of it might possibly be. Have any idea ? It is not pontiled. I have had it for about twenty years or so.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 9, 2008)

Louis,
 Great bottle and photos!  Here are a couple pics of the Oak Orchard bottle I have that I think is an "end of the day" piece.  Every inch is covered with tiny bubbles!
 Cindy


----------



## annie44 (Jan 9, 2008)

One more photo.....


----------



## LC (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello Annie, and thanks for posting your bottle for all of us to see. Its a beauty as well.  Is it pontiled ? And I am also now jealous, *your bottle is embossed* !!


----------



## campdumpdigger (Nov 12, 2008)

Dumb question from a novice...is that green interspersed with the clear actually the glass, or is that green algae inside the bottle, LC?  Regardless, it's quite the piece.


----------



## LC (Nov 12, 2008)

I do not believe there is ever a dumb question campdumpdigger . That is the color of the glass *.*


----------

